# Anyone need work in Elkhart, Indiana?



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2006)

R.A.S.K. & Associates is looking for a responsible contractor to service a large store/strip mall in Elkhart, Indiana. The contractor will be responsible for plowing and salting the parking lot as well as the sidewalks. Please contact Vance Cox @ (317)538-0874 for further details.


----------



## Synergyracing (Nov 10, 2003)

I would be interested... please email me at [email protected]


----------

